
Hans Rosling: Don't use news media to understand the world (english subtitles) - cjblomqvist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYnpJGaMiXo
======
melling
The news media in the US in pretty bad.

Don Lemon asking a rape victim why she didn't defend herself.

[http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2014/11/19/don_lemon_to...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2014/11/19/don_lemon_to_cosby_rape_accuser_joan_tarshis_why_didn_t_you_just_bite_his.html)

Pondering whether MH370 disappeared into a black hole:

[http://youtu.be/ZpVd7k1Uw6A](http://youtu.be/ZpVd7k1Uw6A)

CNN was asking presidential candidates if they would have supported the Iraq
War. I seem to recall CNN was very positive about the wars before they
started. The stories that they ran certainly didn't have a negative view.

------
abc_lisper
There is something to learn from Hans Rosling - Fighting with facts without
getting angry.

------
brerlapn
It's funny, but I actually have more innate suspicion of people saying "it's
not so bad" than I do of the doomsayers--and I _know better_. One of my
favorite quips is "just because it confirms your worst fears doesn't make it
true." (And I often have to use it as a mantra to remind myself that I know
better than to believe whatever bleak headline someone just shared on
Facebook.)

For those who find Rosling interesting, I'd recommend
[http://www.gapminder.org/](http://www.gapminder.org/) , which includes the
tool he talks about in his TED presentation.

